# What will she look like?



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

My new baby, Blu, is a British Blue crossed with a Bengal. Hmmmmm, thats what I was told anyway. 

Has anyone got any thoughts on what she might turn out like? She has the ghost rings on her tail, which is normal for a BritBlue but she also has curious faint markings on her body. I think the Blue might be dominant and probably won't have any bengal spots - what do you think? She will look a bit weird if she does develop spots! Here a pic of her...


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Blue is not a dominant trait, it's a recessive trait and I wonder if the Bengal carries blue... I have no idea if they do. Both of her parents must carry blue. The ghostmarkings will probably disappear with age and she'll be solid blue. Other than that is't hard to say how she'll turn out. It seems like a good start at least :wink:


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

as long as she isnt blue with brown spots :?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

nikki said:


> as long as she isnt blue with brown spots :?


Blue cats can't have brown spots. Blue cats can only have blue spots because of the dilute gene.


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank goodness for that! She certainly wouldn't match the colour scheme in my house if she developed brown spots :lol: :lol: :lol: 

At the moment, she is blue with little tiny feint dotty type spots on her body - which are like a pale grey colour but I don't know enough about British Blue's to know if that is what usually happens. It will be nice to see just how she does develop although I suspect she will be all over blue


----------

